# video Apis cerana japonica varroa mite resistant Japanese honey bees with it's queen



## Closet Beekeeper Japan (May 23, 2012)

This swarm was captured Aug 1st at a rice field gangway. Here is a video of the queen,


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cool! How did you know Japanese?


----------



## Closet Beekeeper Japan (May 23, 2012)

well Ive lived in Japan for 8 years now. Guess I pick some up...


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok I"m an idiot..."location"....I meant how did you know Japanese queen as I thought she looked like the italian race we have here.


----------



## Closet Beekeeper Japan (May 23, 2012)

bevy's honeybees said:


> Ok I"m an idiot..."location"....I meant how did you know Japanese queen as I thought she looked like the italian race we have here.


The size of the cone, the look of the bees, the drones are massive - twice the size of any I have ever seen. I am in Japan in a region that has now beekeeping. They don't make any Propolis.


----------



## garyk1398 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice Mike! Glad you joined this site! -Gary-


----------

